# Niagara Falls, Canada



## vacane (Jun 4, 2010)

Just got back from a great trip to Niagara Falls and thought I would share some experiences at the camp grounds we stated at. Our firs stop was in Woodland, PA...stayed at the Woodland Campground. It was a very well maintained and clean campground. Nice fishing/swimming pond with marked trails for hiking and the staff was awesome. Wouldn't spend more than a day or two, but nice and quiet.
Next stop was the Yogi Bear in Niagara Falls, Canada. Nice place, site were open and was a little close to the highway.	They had a shuttle to and from the Falls that ran every hour and again the staff was great.	Overall a great experience in Canada.
The last stop was State College, PA stay at the the Bellefonte KOA...great campground. The grounds were well maintained and the facilities were clean. Little bit of an up hill pulling into our site, the rear steps dragged some getting up. Other than that the sites were level and the area is beautiful.	I would recommend all three campgrounds and even saw two Outbacks at the KOA.


----------



## Eddie (Mar 16, 2010)

We are going there next month, but staying on U.S. side. Can you go to the Canadian side of the falls without a passport?


----------



## vacane (Jun 4, 2010)

Eddie said:


> We are going there next month, but staying on U.S. side. Can you go to the Canadian side of the falls without a passport?


You are going to need your passport to get into Canada. If you end up going, try crossing late morning or early afternoon. The traffic is terrible in the morning and evenings.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

Not sure I doubt it. We stayed at the Four Mile Creek State Park in New York Beautiful Campground. Electric at site only.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry, I meant I doubt you will be able to enter Canada without it. Just got back from Canada around The Messina NY area and needed it to go into Canada. Oddly I found that the US agents were friendlier. No offense to anyone.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

I hope the following information helps you prepare for your trip. Niagara Falls, Niagara-on-the-Lake are both beautiful areas to visit. As well within a short drive of the Rainbow Bridge you will find dozens of very fine Ontario wineries to tour and "taste"







.

To enter Canada Non-Canadians

CBSA Website


*Tips and tools*
Requirements to Enter Canada
Tell us why you would like to come to Canada and we will provide you with the requirements to enter Canada that apply to your personal situation.
When you enter Canada, a CBSA officer may ask to see your passport and a valid visa, if one is necessary. *If you are a citizen of the United States, you do not need a passport to enter Canada*. However, you should carry proof of your citizenship, such as a birth certificate, certificate of citizenship or naturalization, as well as photo identification. If you are a permanent resident of Canada or the U.S, you should bring your Permanent Resident Card with you.

The Passport requirement is US Border Services.

US Customs

Traveling outside of the U.S. - Documents needed for U.S. Citizens

Land or Sea Travel: U.S. citizens entering the United States by land or sea are required to present a valid WHTI-compliant document, which include:


Passports
U.S. Passport Cards
Enhanced Driver's Licenses
Trusted Traveler Cards (NEXUS, SENTRI, or FAST)
Military Identification Cards (for members of the U.S. armed forces on official orders)
U.S. Merchant Mariner Document (for U.S. citizens on official maritime business)
Military personnel traveling under orders may present photo ID and orders. Family members must present a passport (with the exception of children 15 and younger arriving by land or sea.)

Children: U.S. children ages 15 and under arriving by land or sea from a contiguous territory may present an original or copy of his or her birth certificate (issued by the Vital Records Department in the state where he or she was born), a Consular Report of Birth Abroad, or a Naturalization Certificate. If the child is a newborn and the actual birth certificate has not arrived from the Vital Records Department, we will accept a Hospital issued birth certificate.

Groups of Children: U.S. citizen children between the ages of 16-18 arriving by land or sea from contiguous territory and traveling with an adult supervised school group, religious group, social or cultural organization, or sports team, may also present an original or copy of his or her birth certificate, a Consular Report of Birth Abroad, or a Naturalization Certificate.


----------



## Eddie (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the info!! We was just wondering if you were at the U.S. side of the falls, if you could also get to the Canadian side also. Can't wait to get there. Spending 3 days there, then 3 in Cooperstown (baseball hall of fame), and then 3 at the little league hall of fame. My 11 year old is excited!!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

As you probably already know, passports for adults, and birth certificates for children are a must. If your going to stay on the American side, there is plenty to do.

Goat Island is a must. You can get up close and personal with the rapids on 3 Sisters Islands, and the Bridal Vail Falls via Cave of the Winds. You can spend a whole day there.

You can also catch the Jet Boat Tours in Lewiston. (Down River)

Hike the gorge

Maid of the Mist...

You don't need to go to Canada to enjoy the falls. Canada has a better view, and more shops. Don't get me wrong, it is beautiful over there. But not necessary if your concerned about crossing the border. There is plenty to do on our side.

Have fun, and don't for get to go to Goat Island!


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I would agree that you don't NEED to go to the Canadian side to enjoy the falls. However, the falls are more enjoyable from the Canadian side and there are many more shops and restaurants. I would not visit Niagara without the ability to visit the Canadian side, you will only be getting 1/3 of the maximum pleasure...that is my opinion...for what it is worth. Adults WILL need a passport to get back into USA!


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Niagara-on-the-Lake is an awesome town to visit with pristine views, great shopping and nice restaurants. This, too, is on the Canadian side! The way I look at it is that the US side seems more industrial while the Canadian side is more natural and touristy. That, of course, is only a "snap-shot" view of what I have noticed during my two visits. The drive along Niagara Parkway (from the falls to Niagara-on-the Lake) is awesome with great spots to stop and view this powerful river upstream from the falls. There is also a neat glass-blowing shop along this route which kids just love - wish I could remember the name of it. Oh well, have a great time!


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Sorry, I don't mean to take over this post, but...there is also an amusement park and marine park on the Canadian side that is a blast for kids and families...Marnie Land. I think we went there twice during our most recent stay about 3-years ago. Just trying to help Eddie and I keep remembering things from our trip...Okay, I am done now!


----------



## Eddie (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks everybody!!!!!


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

You can not go to the Canadian side when you visit and be happy; you just won't know what you are missing....

We just did a trip up there in July with our kids; 9, 11, 13. We crossed the border early on a Sunday morning to head into Toronto for the Hockey Hall of Fame and a Blue Jays game. Early morning is easiest, gets busier as the day goes by. There are 2 spots to cross over by car or you can walk as well.

The Canadian side has the most spectacular views of the falls; you just cannot see the falls from the US side like you can from the Canadian side. The Canadian side is busy, busy, busy; lots of shops, places to eat, touristy. The U.S. side has Goat Island, which I agree is a must see. You can see both falls from this side, but your views are from the side, not from across like on the Canadian side, so you don't get the best views or the truest feel for the falls. Goat Island is a must do. We walked around all the vantage points, did the Maid of the Mist. Take a notice of folks hair while viewing the falls from the Goat Island vantage points; there is so much electricity in the air from the water, particularly when viewing the Canadian Falls from Goat Island, that hair stands on end. I was laughing at my daughter, not realizing that my far below the should length hair was doing the same; I had a couple just completely amused by my hair.

You will need passports for yourself and your wife, birth certificates for your children or passports if they have them. Roll down your windows when aprroachign the border, remove sunglasses, answer all questions, short and simple.

We stayed at Branches of Niagara when we went up.


----------



## vacane (Jun 4, 2010)

deanintemp said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to take over this post, but...there is also an amusement park and marine park on the Canadian side that is a blast for kids and families...Marnie Land. I think we went there twice during our most recent stay about 3-years ago. Just trying to help Eddie and I keep remembering things from our trip...Okay, I am done now!


We broke up our days at the falls by spending a day at Marine Land. The kids loved it, I thought is was a very nice amusement park with a lot of open areas. They let you take coolers, if you don't want to pay outrageous prices for drinks and food.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

When we visit we stay at Sherkston Shores on the Canadian side. We have also been to Marineland and the kids really enjoy it.

Have a great trip and travel safe !!!


----------



## Eddie (Mar 16, 2010)

We are leaving Friday... kind of excited!


----------



## Donzi-T (Aug 9, 2012)

I'd like to dust this off. We're planning to go this summer and are thinking of staying at the Jellystone in Canada. Has anyone been there since these posts in 2010?


----------

